# Thoughts on Back Plows



## DoTheSnowDance (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone ever have any experiences (Good or Bad) with a back plow?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Do a search on 'Ebling' and read up. The future of snow removal is going to be centered around a set up like the Ebling or the Sno Kontrol (Swing Wing).

The SnowMan you have pictured will be more geared towards residential, but this is only my opinion.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we have a snowman pullplow sitting in our yard, hasnt been on the truck in two years, they have their applications, no doubt, condos where you would be doing a ton of backdragging, especially, also nice for loading docks that are really drifted in, since they lift quite high.

the amount of downpressure is amazing, a guy (may have been me) was doing a complex with deep ditches, a couple years back, backed off the edge of the driveway, into the ditch, lowered the rear plow and it leveled out the truck and he was able to drive right out (he was really really amazed by this)


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I have never used them but a friend of mine uses them on his trucks and he can do a residential drive in almost half the time as it takes to do with just a regular plow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ProSeasons;949143 said:


> Do a search on 'Ebling' and read up. The future of snow removal is going to be centered around a set up like the Ebling or the Sno Kontrol (Swing Wing).
> The SnowMan you have pictured will be more geared towards residential, but this is only my opinion.


That's a pretty "BOLD" statement!


----------



## AURALAND (Dec 21, 2007)

I bought a snowman this fall and it is awesome for residentials. It almost cuts your time in half. I bought the commercial one with extension wings. Its spreader compatible and really to this point have not had any issues.


----------



## AURALAND (Dec 21, 2007)

Curious, does ebling make a spreader comp plow.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

AURALAND;950709 said:


> Curious, does ebling make a spreader comp plow.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87897

Back plows are a good investment you will definately save a lot of time with one. We just bought one for my subs truck this year. He loves it. Nice having at least one in the fleet.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Im not bashing just dont see how its faster? If the streets are 2 lanes wide and you need to stack the snow at the corners of the driveway it would take twice as long to turn around. I guess I am only looking at the residential application. Help me understand because if it really is faster I want one. Faster = moooney


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are the top 4 most useful threads reagarding Ebling products, both tractor mount & truck mount.  Check'em out!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87602

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94382

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84881

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92566


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

green frog;950752 said:


> Im not bashing just dont see how its faster? If the streets are 2 lanes wide and you need to stack the snow at the corners of the driveway it would take twice as long to turn around. I guess I am only looking at the residential application. Help me understand because if it really is faster I want one. Faster = moooney


Using it in a residential application you would just back into the driveway drop both blades and pull forward and your done no pulling in and back blading to clean in front of the garage. For turning it only sticks out another 2 ft so it really is not that much of a difference.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

green frog;950752 said:


> Im not bashing just dont see how its faster? If the streets are 2 lanes wide and you need to stack the snow at the corners of the driveway it would take twice as long to turn around. I guess I am only looking at the residential application. Help me understand because if it really is faster I want one. Faster = moooney


yes that is a bad side , turning around

however, with the rear plows, you only have to make one single pass on the driveway, on a 2 car 2-3 passes MAX, no matter how long the drive way is, or howmuch snow as fallen (for the most part) ... with the front plow only , you have to back drag, normally you can only take so mush snow at a time, so multiple passes, and it doesnt even do a good job.

drives that are longer saves even more time.... i know people that pull in, back drag, pull out , turn around , back in, drop the blade and plow out... or they try to back drag the whole thing , and it takes 5 times more passes...

rear plow, drop them both and your done


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

WIPensFan;950688 said:


> That's a pretty "BOLD" statement!


You're not a stupid person,WI Pensfan, there is just something about you that likes to argue. That does'nt bother me, in fact it's pretty cool. You probably should have been an attorney.

It's only my opinion, but I base it on 2 facts

It's easier to pull a load than it is to push it. If it's easier on the vehicle, then more weight can be moved. Up to 16 feet of blade can be filled.

And a 16 foot wide snowplow is more valuable to a commercial contractor than one that is only 9 feet wide. Time is money.

You cannot argue common sense. Unless you get paid by the hour, then the Ebling is detrimental.

So let's argue about hockey.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

ProSeasons;952112 said:


> You're not a stupid person,WI Pensfan, there is just something about you that likes to argue. That does'nt bother me, in fact it's pretty cool. You probably should have been an attorney.
> 
> It's only my opinion, but I base it on 2 facts
> 
> ...


August Charles Fruehauf (1868-1930), an American blacksmith and carriage builder who invented the tractor-trailer, a truck with the cab and engine separate from the main body of the truck. Fruehauf developed the tractor-trailer after, in 1914, a local lumber merchant asked him to build him a "thing to hitch to my Model T Ford that will take my boat to the lake". The trailer was so successful that the merchant had Fruehauf build similar haulers for his lumber, which Fruehauf came to call "semi-trailers." In 1918, Fruehauf incorporated his semi-trailer manufacturing company forming the Fruehauf Trailer Company. With the subsequent growth in automotive technology and expansion of the highway system, semi-trailers would become the dominant means of moving goods over long distances. "A horse can pull more than he can carry" was the key sales pitch for the trailer.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a parking lot where I believe an Ebling back blade would cut my time in half, or more. Lots of islands and goofy curbed in parking spaces where I waste a lot of time. Just have to save up a little more coin. Gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ProSeasons;952112 said:


> You're not a stupid person,WI Pensfan, there is just something about you that likes to argue. That does'nt bother me, in fact it's pretty cool. You probably should have been an attorney.
> 
> It's only my opinion, but I base it on 2 facts
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion and the fact that you defended it. Sometimes an argument is good for learning and hearing a point of view that is not your own, not real enjoyable though. I'm always up for the hockey argument though!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JDiepstra;952158 said:


> I have a parking lot where I believe an Ebling back blade would cut my time in half, or more. Lots of islands and goofy curbed in parking spaces where I waste a lot of time. Just have to save up a little more coin. Gotta spend money to make money.


Skid loader now! Do it!! Pull the trigger!!!payup


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Can anyone give me a price on one of the ebling 16ft blades?


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont have one on the truck but do have one on the tractor and it is a real handy rig instead of backdraggin your brains out with the plow . I use a boxblade and it is heavy and scapes right down and does an awesome job for us...............


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a Daniels back plow and really like it. I don't use it all the time and I am not looking to put one on every truck in the fleet but I do like the one on my truck, especially for residentials. And it only sticks out the back about 20" or so.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

JDiepstra;956313 said:


> Oomkes, in all seriousness, have you ever considered why it is that you feel you need to add useless or sarcastic posts into every thread? Were you not loved enough as a child? Do you have low self esteem and need to prop yourself up? Seriously man, what's your deal?


:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;960389 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smart+ass
> 
> I think 1, 2, 5, and 6 apply.


NICE!!!!....Welcome Back...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;956313 said:


> Oomkes, in all seriousness, have you ever considered why it is that you feel you need to add useless or sarcastic posts into every thread? Were you not loved enough as a child? Do you have low self esteem and need to prop yourself up? Seriously man, what's your deal?


Ya, Oomkes Whats The Deal.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;960389 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smart+ass
> 
> I think 1, 2, 5, and 6 apply.


:laughing: I agree with 1,2,&5......but 6, well, where's the smiley with a swelled up head?


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

IMO Snowman are junk, go for and Ebling, with an experienced plow operator you're guaranteed to cut time.. Spend the extra 6 grand for many more efficient seasons to come


----------



## CMD (Jan 16, 2010)

Anybody running a back plow of any type in Maine ? 

Looks like a great idea but all of the demo's and pic's I have seen are pretty light storms ..... typically for our neck of the woods you would have a 2 foot berm to break through and clean up from the town crew before you could back into a drive to use the back blade . 

I do see where it would be great for convenience store work and bringing everything around back .


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

G&T LAWN;953040 said:


> Can anyone give me a price on one of the ebling 16ft blades?


bought two more today... $ 5,500 cash and carry plus tax.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you guys that have them have a back up camera on the trucks, I would be worried about taking something out because you backed up to far. With a front blade I can see exactly where I am dropping the blade at, or am I missing something? Just trying to learn a thing or two.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Moonlighter;962325 said:


> Do you guys that have them have a back up camera on the trucks, I would be worried about taking something out because you backed up to far. With a front blade I can see exactly where I am dropping the blade at, or am I missing something? Just trying to learn a thing or two.


Loose the tailgate


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ProSeasons;949143 said:


> Do a search on 'Ebling' and read up. *The future of snow removal is going to be centered around a set up like the Ebling or the Sno Kontrol* (Swing Wing).
> 
> The SnowMan you have pictured will be more geared towards residential, but this is only my opinion.


I think guys have got to catch up with V-plows and expandable wing plows first there, chief.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks lawnporslawncar that would be what I was missing.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

snocrete;960430 said:


> :laughing: I agree with 1,2,&5......but 6, well, where's the smiley with a swelled up head?


Its hillarious how posts dissapear but yet live on.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

coral;962521 said:


> Its hillarious how posts dissapear but yet live on.....*and whole threads also!*


.........:laughing:............


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Backplows must be an East Coast thing, I have yet to see one here.


----------

